# Battery operated lights???



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

This year for the county haunt I'll be setting up six buildings and a midway. The buildings are spread out over a good distance, so I'm looking for an alternate method of lighting. Instead of running miles of extention cords, can anyone recommend good battery or rechargeable lights?
Thank you,
Mazz


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing specific, though if you're on a battery, LEDs will be your friend. When you combine their efficiency with a general 'haunt' atmosphere (meaning somewhat dim / accent lighting as opposed to a brightly lit office or work space) you can do quite a bit with battery power alone.

Choices could be several small batteries at various points you wish to have light or a larger (car type?) battery centrally located. You also have disposable and rechargeable batteries. I even have one set-up which uses a battery from my cordless drill...a couple of spade connectors plug right in, then I can quickly unplug for a re-charge...or to drill.

If you go the DIY route, one key will be matching you LED voltage to battery voltage. Ideally you want it to be very close...even if you have to series several LEDs (ie a 12V battery would be ideal with four 3V LEDs in series) this keeps the current limiting resistor very small...or non existent, so minimal battery power is burned away as heat and it all goes into light.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Battery powered lights is something i got into this season. Im more or less following Allen H's led how-to except my prewired leds have 9 volt caps already on them and work great!


----------

